# Extreme Trailer Sway



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

In these trying times, some people want to







things up, even if they are in the Netherlands. That's in Europe for the geographically challenged. Anyway, check out this youtube video to see how not to pull your trailer. Other content demonstrates some really weird racing too. It's a hoot. Enjoy: 




Bill


----------



## peterdrake (Apr 4, 2009)

Very Fuunny


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

OK...its 495/95 around Wash DC. See it all the time, nothing new their.......LOL, crazy Europeans with their man purses.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice! Also the car racing demonstrates why you want front wheel steering, not rear!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Very nice! Also the car racing demonstrates why you want front wheel steering, not rear!


Now if they ever came up with both front and read steering...oh wait, QUADRASTEER!!!! I'm still missing that from my old Suburban.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's just wrong!

But I must admit... It looks like fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I love the slalom with trailers. Sean, you ought to bring that sport to the US. Think of how many hitches you'd sell!


----------

